# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  King cobra guppy from Kaoshiung, Taiwan.

## Tarzan78

After inviting the brand new year 2013, it's time to prepare ushering in the Chinese New Year of the Snake!  :Razz: 
Sharing this pair of 'snakelings' I bought from a renowned Taiwanese breeder last week overseas.  :Razz: 
Hopefully they'll mature fast in Feb for the year of the Snake! *Hisss...
加减看，伤眼勿怪。( Plus-minus see see, if they hurt your eye, don't zap me )  :Smile: 
Enjoy!...





Happy Gupping!...

"养好鱼，更要养好修养。"

----------


## Shi Xuan

Very interesting. I haven't seen such good quality guppies in Singapore for a long time. I suppose from the number of postings on different strains of guppies, you should have quite a lot of tanks at home? 

Back then, I only have 2 60L tanks, for propagating the blond snakeskin and platinum speartails and dozens of plastic containers for fry and hybrid strains. Just looking at these photos makes me want to keep 1 or 2 strains just for fun...

----------


## Tarzan78

Tks bro, u have big tanks yourself too... I keep some in my balcony, some in my father's company office, guard house etc. lol. Now the Guppy Club Singapore website is up. U may wanna visit their forum to see more unique guppy strains & keep some for yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## Shi Xuan

Yes, I used to be be there way back in 2006 or so although I started breeding guppies in 2003. Bred many strains along the way until sometime in my National Service that I gave them up altogether. Over time, some breeders may feel burnt out simply maintaining the strains that they already have and begin creating new strains. It can be very exciting, just like how the German breeder, Franz Zeipelt created the Red Lace snakeskin. 

A big tank can be very useful for breeding guppies especially for me. I started out with some blond snakeskin speartail and in another tank, some platinum speartail and over time, they populate the entire tank. In fact, a tankful of guppies can be really stunning.

----------


## Tarzan78

Agree...  :Smile: 




> Yes, I used to be be there way back in 2006 or so although I started breeding guppies in 2003. Bred many strains along the way until sometime in my National Service that I gave them up altogether. Over time, some breeders may feel burnt out simply maintaining the strains that they already have and begin creating new strains. It can be very exciting, just like how the German breeder, Franz Zeipelt created the Red Lace snakeskin. 
> 
> A big tank can be very useful for breeding guppies especially for me. I started out with some blond snakeskin speartail and in another tank, some platinum speartail and over time, they populate the entire tank. In fact, a tankful of guppies can be really stunning.

----------


## Tarzan78

Feels like buying some snakeskin bags or belt. Lol  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

Continuing the Orochimaru tradition... *Hisss... :Cool:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## Tarzan78

iPhone taken pic...  :Razz:  & barely 3 months...



and the female dorsal...

----------


## Aventador

The guppy looks awesome! Beautiful...

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing some of my guppy...
Enjoy!... :Razz:

----------


## Parryaw

I always thought guppies were feeders till I saw these beautiful specimens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tarzan78

> I always thought guppies were feeders till I saw these beautiful specimens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup, those cmi ones are still used as feeders...  :Opps: 

Sharing more pics... :Wink:

----------


## Tarzan78

Which u prefer? Albino or grey?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Tarzan78

Albino snakeskin guppy...  :Razz:

----------

